# General Topics > General Discussion & News > Press / News Items >  Hamburg, PA reptile show

## Lynn

HAMBURG - Dates | Admission | Parking

other dates:
http://www.hamburgreptileshow.com/page9.php

 :Butterfly:

----------


## bill

I think I will be going to the June show.

----------


## Lynn

*
Re: HAMBURG June 14th , 2014*

If you need a Hotel - I have stayed here---very nice ----  very close.

http://www.hotels.com/hotel/details....d=215755&rooms[0].numberOfAdults=1&roomno=1&validate=false&previous  Dateful=false&reviewOrder=date_newest_first

You need to make the reservations well ahead of time. 
I believe they have the typical hotel cancellation policy; but please check again.

----------


## Carlos

Due to health issues I missed the NY show; but will be attending this one  :Smile:  .  Last I checked (around a month ago) the hotel was almost booked out.  There are many other hotels in nearby towns if needing one, just do a search based on location in Expedia or your favorite booking place and they will show up.  Looking forward to meet my Imi girl..."Thunder Thighs" and her mate  :Big Grin:  !

----------


## bill

That's excellent news Carlos! I was sad you couldn't make the white plains show. Been looking forward to meeting you for quite some time now.  :Smile: 

Luckily, I live close enough that it's a day trip for me, so no hotel needed  :Smile:  


Education is the most powerful weapon we can use to change the world ~ Nelson Mandela

----------


## Lynn

I booked a _one way_ ticket for 2 very chubby  R imitator "Varadero"
They a have been waiting a very long time. 

Looking forward to it !

ANYBODY ELSE ?
Please chime in.............
 :Butterfly:

----------


## Evan Spies

looks cool but is there one in Washington? :Big Applause:

----------


## Carlos

To those attending show; where and when do we meet?  I plan to arrive June 14 and overnight; so need to know at what time to be there.  Thank you  :Smile:  !

----------


## Lynn

> To those attending show; where and when do we meet?  I plan to arrive June 14 and overnight; so need to know at what time to be there.  Thank you  !



Hey Carlos!
I sent you a PM.
I'm arriving 6/14 as well.

----------


## Heather

Hi guys! We are driving up Friday. Staying over both Friday and Saturday night. The darts are traveling with us. I have a tank at the glass cutters now being made up. 

We are going to the Hershey Chocolate Factory on Sunday  :Smile: . Feel free to join us.

----------

